# Smok Nord X



## Iron_Spidey (9/10/20)

HI

Anyone have any stock of the new Smok Nord X?


----------



## adriaanh (9/10/20)

https://evolutionvape.co.za/product/vaping-starter-kits/devices/smok-nord-x/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iron_Spidey (9/10/20)

sweet fanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

